# Meet Zorro!



## Josiane (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new member and new owner of a little hedgehog. His name is Zorro. He is so curious and loves to crawl on me... and sleep! I got him less than a week ago and he's already less shy/grumpy. He doesn't roll up in a ball for too long (maybe a second or two) even when I wake him up, so I'm pretty happy  He is 5 weeks old only.. so small and SO cute awww

Here are some pictures of him. Hard to photograph, he's a fast little boy.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC and congrats on your hoglet  he is a cutie and the name is very fitting!
Where did you get him?


----------



## Josiane (Jun 7, 2010)

I got him from a breeder in Quebec, Canada. She was very nice and I saw Zorro ten days after he was born. So tiny.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Josiane said:


> I got him from a breeder in Quebec, Canada. She was very nice and I saw Zorro ten days after he was born. So tiny.


I'm getting my hedgie in 2 days from Lavaltrie!
Zorro seems like a sweetheart
it's nice to see another Montrealer on the forum


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

Very cute and welcome!


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Very pretty boy! Congratulations! He is quite brown, where as my little ones are more on the grey/black. Welcome, you have come to the right place to gain knowledge and help from great people! Everyone here has great advice and I sure have learned alot from this place!! Enjoy your little lovie!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just adorable!!!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

wow his mask is so unique! congratz on your hedgie!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

What a cutie. I love his little mask, and I wanna snuggle him. Give him a kiss for me, will you? <3


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's beautiful, I love his color too


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i love his color. what is it called (the color, i mean)?


----------



## Josiane (Jun 7, 2010)

> Give him a kiss for me, will you?


Done 



> what is it called (the color, i mean)?


I have no clue. I've read it's too young to say still... in a few weeks maybe I can post pictures and you guys can help me figure it out? By the way the white on his back is... paint. haha. It's going away slowly. I tried washing it but I didn't want to scare him too much. The breeder did that to identify my hoglet. His sister was pretty similar.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, paint or no paint, your boy is adorable and welcome to HHC! :mrgreen:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

ooh NICE. I love the dark colors and mask.


----------

